# LOL Alex Riley



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Jesus christ first of all he wasn't flipping anyone off,he's always done that. Second i found myself face palming through the entire segment. Everyone did a garbage job,even the pros. Riley for some fucking reason attacked Percy Watson who was later celebrating with him afterwards,and everybody else was botching like a mother fucker. If anyone should get punished it's anyone who involved in that god awful segment.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

It was a stupid ending to the series, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Honestly, I would make that random incident between Riley and Percy a part of the angle. Either to show that when Riley is clonked in the head, he does stupid s**t, or to show that there's still plenty of tension between the group, making them different than Nexus...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Words cannot describe how bad that entire ordeal was. fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing the WWE Creative can think of can seriously save how badly Alex Riley fucked up. He *hit his own stablemate for more than a minute and hit the finisher on him*.

As Orton would say: STUPID! STUPID! ....STUPID!


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets not forget about Watson here. Why the hell didn't he say to him, "your not supposed to be attacking me jackass."


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It was hilarious. Riley wasn't thinking though, just nothing going on in his head, otherwise he wouldn't attack his own teammate. Pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

He might not have been supposed to attack Watson, but why is everyone already calling them a stable? How do you know that's what it is?


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

You could see the moment the tech guy told him to stop attacking Watson haha. Riley just dumped him out the ring and Watson stood out there wondering what was going on.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

When the beatdown on Kaval started I was looking for Percy Watson and I didn't see him. Which made me think maybe he was staying face while the others turned heel. Then it got to be a big mess and Riley hit the ring and attacked Percy. That seemed to confirm to me that Percy was staying face. 

Apparently from one of the comments here Percy was celebrating with the other season two NXTers at the end. 
But I never saw that because frankly, by that time I had lost interest. But my initial impression was that Percy was not in on the attack, at least not at first.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

It wasn't that bad of a botch considering that he's had issues with Watson in the past, but it was still a wtf moment. And everyone could hear the ref saying "take his finish kaval"


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

iarwain said:


> When the beatdown on Kaval started I was looking for Percy Watson and I didn't see him. Which made me think maybe he was staying face while the others turned heel. Then it got to be a big mess and Riley hit the ring and attacked Percy. That seemed to confirm to me that Percy was staying face.
> 
> Apparently from one of the comments here Percy was celebrating with the other season two NXTers at the end.
> But I never saw that because frankly, by that time I had lost interest. But my initial impression was that Percy was not in on the attack, at least not at first.


Watson was in the ring, attacking Kaval, from the beginning of the attack.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Watson could clearly be seen hitting his finisher on Kaval,and heard celebrating with the others. He said his signature "OH YEAH!",which basically confirmed that the whole segment was a complete & total fuck up.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I was laughing the whole time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, that was the worst botch in that whole segment. How the hell do you confuse your own teammate for the guy you're attacking.



SOSheamus said:


> Lets not forget about Watson here. Why the hell didn't he say to him, "your not supposed to be attacking me jackass."


I was watching it again, and it seemed that either while he was getting kicked in the corner (with a confused version of selling, understandably so) as well as when the attack on him slowed down a bit, he seemed to be trying to tell Riley something. Riley probably realized he fucked up, but that it was too late to stop so he just half-assed threw Watson out of the ring.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

iarwain said:


> When the beatdown on Kaval started I was looking for Percy Watson and I didn't see him. Which made me think maybe he was staying face while the others turned heel. Then it got to be a big mess and Riley hit the ring and attacked Percy. That seemed to confirm to me that Percy was staying face.
> 
> Apparently from one of the comments here Percy was celebrating with the other season two NXTers at the end.
> But I never saw that because frankly, by that time I had lost interest. But my initial impression was that Percy was not in on the attack, at least not at first.


He was indeed there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvic7KiT9Zc Skip to 3:20
Cole says"... take a look at what's been the season 2", just for him to shout "OH YEAH", while doing his gay pose. I found that funny too BTW.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Titus was the one who no sold MVP's kick,Watson was the one getting his ass kicked by his own ally.


----------



## StuHockey (Apr 19, 2008)

Why are people suggesting that the season 2 rookies who didn't win are gona become a new 'Nexus'? That idea has been done, the beatdown was purely to show the resentment from the rookies who didn't win. I doubt we will see any of the eliminated rookies (with the exception of Alex Riley) in the WWE ever again.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol seeing as how Riley was the first guy to fuck up i wouldn't be surprised if we never saw him either. Seriously it was like everyone else was just following Riley's lead,because they didn't know what the fuck was going on. Lucky Cannon seemed to be the only person who knew what he was doing for the amount of time he was on camera anyways.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

:lmao it was such a train wreck.

i loved when Titus took that kick from MVP, and looked dazed for a second, and then went back to fighting him. he made it a win.
Riley committed one of the biggest acts of stupidity i've seen in awhile. guess that head injury did more damage than we thought.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

To many LOL moments with the genesis last night



> You may have seen Titus O’Neil mess up MVP’s Yakuza kick on last night’s NXT 2 finale. A fan asked MVP about it on Twitter and he replied with the following: “He’s either a) really tuff. B) I missed. C) he has no clue!”


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lmao atleast MVP is trying to make the angle look credible,but there's honestly no saving that piece of trash.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Just shows how unprepared most of these guys are. I thought I was tripping when Riley beat up Watson then they started teaming up. :side:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's what happens when you get a lot of inexperienced people in the ring at the same time, that's not to take away from the stupidity of Riley attacking Watson and then celebrating with at the end, or Titus completely no-selling MVP's big boot in the corner, or Husky taking so long to hit his uranage on Kaval that I nearly fell asleep but it does prove why, in these situations, they normally have someone with 15/20 years experience to run things. Finlay, Regal or Goldust would've been great in that spot, shame they weren't picked as pros this time around.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

He wasnt flipping off the crowd!!!!!!

Also Titas O'Neil did a terrible botch. MVP did his running boot on him and Titus took it then after bout 1 second turned around and started beating up MVP. Terrible terrible selling on Titus's part.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

The pause was while he was making it a win, he then made it a win.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

AdamleGM said:


> The pause was while he was making it a win, he then made it a win.


I loled


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Should've just left it with a Kaval celebration. That was terrible. And if they do become a stable, I can't see it doing that well. McGillicutty is by far the worst guy on the mic I've seen in a while.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Please let those guys become a stable! It would be the funniest thing on WWE TV lol


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Should've just left it with a Kaval celebration. That was terrible. And if they do become a stable, I can't see it doing that well. McGillicutty is by far the worst guy on the mic I've seen in a while.


McGillicutty was ok on the mic at the start of NXT season 2, but he somehow got worse. I mean last night when he was trash talking Kaval, god that was terrible.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jonny said:


> McGillicutty was ok on the mic at the start of NXT season 2, but he somehow got worse. I mean last night when he was trash talking Kaval, god that was terrible.


I guess we can just pray to Jesus that they wanted Joe to sound terrible so that the fans wouldn't like him as much. Just a thought. I doubt it though.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Make it a botch!...or uhm....a win


----------



## Smush (Jun 17, 2010)

At least we get a rookie stable. That's a new idea that hasn't been used in awhile.

Really though, anything with Alex Riley can't be that bad.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Alex Riley is the one who started the botch-a-thon,so...


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

:lmao Riley fucked up hard.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

That was really embarrassing. I wonder how Vince feels about that. None of these guys should be brought back.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

The entire segment was just appalling. My reaction was fpalm and :lmao in about equal amounts. The amount of botches was just ridiculous.

1) I'm suprised Kaval wasn't really injured by the end of it as no one seemed to be able to hit their own finisher correctly! On a side note what is Lucky Canons finisher supposed to be? I honestly couldn't tell what he was trying to do. 

2) Why did all the Pro's just walk away and leave Kaval to get beat up, after trying to save him? If they hadn't gone down at all it would make more sense but to make the save then just walk away? It looks bad and cowardly on their part, they hadn't even been beaten up so they can't say that they were physically unable to help. Just bad booking IMO. Laycool were the only ones who came off as realistic by staying close by and looking scared and worried but being unable to actually help.

3) Attacking your own team mate. How do you fuck up that badly?! 5 year old kids can keep track of who's on who's side for Gods sake! And why didn't Percy tell Riley to stop? That was just a major fuck up and I must admit I burst out laughing when i saw that. As well as the no sell of MVPs boot. Amateur mistakes.

In principle I think the segment was a good idea, especially with Kaval winning as he is so much smaller than the others, its understandable that the others would feel emasculated and embarrassed and feel the need to prove a point. But the execution was just laughable, and in this case Riley was the worst offender.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Stupid Stupid Stupid Creative Team!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like how all the pros stood around in the ring awkwardly while Husky was holding Kaval before doing his finisher. Cole even said something like "Why is no one stopping Husky Harris?"


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> The entire segment was just appalling. My reaction was fpalm and :lmao in about equal amounts. The amount of botches was just ridiculous.
> 
> 1) I'm suprised Kaval wasn't really injured by the end of it as no one seemed to be able to hit their own finisher correctly! *On a side note what is Lucky Canons finisher supposed to be? I honestly couldn't tell what he was trying to do.*
> 
> ...


Looked like an Inverted Death Valley Driver to me. Sean O'Haire used to call it The Widowmaker,


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Cole even said something like "Why is no one stopping Husky Harris?"



lmao i remember that,and he said in a sarcastic kind of tone,i actually laughed when he said it tbh.



Fri Night Delight said:


> Stupid Stupid Stupid Creative Team!



The creative team had zero to do with it except writting the segment. The wrestlers were all at fault for the execution of the angle,bar Kaval & maybe Lucky Cannon to a lesser extent.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh lord, I haven't got around to downloading it yet

I'm in for a ride it seems


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

The amount of botches it was like watching Kofi Kingston :lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fri Night Delight said:


> The amount of botches it was like watching Kofi Kingston :lmao


Still a lot less than Sabu would make in a 2 minute squash though :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Good lord i don't even want to imagine the damage done if Sabu was apart of the segment,i just really don't.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

At about 1:20, you can tell that someone on the crew probably yelled "stop beating up Percy Watson, because people are laughing their asses off in confusion."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvic7KiT9Zc

I wouldn't be surprised if members of the Nexus are pushed to the moon as a result of the nonsense in the ring from the NXT 2 rookies. The Nexus made the attack on Cena look vicious. If they would have came to the ring, attacked Cena once or twice and then proceeded to hit finishers on each other, I can't see the angle turning out as well. 

Just because I love unintentional humour, I really hope that the NXT 2 rookies form a stable. Michael Migillicutty can cut hilarious promos using the word "moment" a good 75 times, then proceed to attempt trash talk in between awkward pauses. Eli Cottonwood can chime in about him not having a moustache even when it has clearly grown in. Husky Harris can beat people down in a corner while MVP stands there in awe. Titus Oneil can make it a no sell and a win, of course. Last but not least, Alex Riley can take out his frustrations after a long day at work on Percy Watson for no other reason than him being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

^^LOL


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

1. What the fuck is Cannon's finisher? A reversed DVD? Looks like shit to be honest...

2. LOL at Percy staying out of the ring during the 2 first finishers. He wasn't sure if he had to be in there to turn heel or not.

3. After the beatdown, Percy even posed and said OH YEAH lol


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I've got to give credit to Riley, hopefully the only time ever as I hope he'll be released soon, but as Titus would say: If you're gonna fuck up, make it a fuck up!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

MrWeymes said:


> At about 1:20, you can tell that someone on the crew probably yelled "stop beating up Percy Watson, because people are laughing their asses off in confusion."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvic7KiT9Zc
> 
> ...


yeah i checked again, looks like it was the camera guy, alex riley turned to him for a second after dropping watson and then he threw watson out, really confusing, i coudln't make out what the camera guy was exactly saying but he must told riley something about not beating up watson


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

MrWeymes said:


> Just because I love unintentional humour, I really hope that the NXT 2 rookies form a stable. Michael Migillicutty can cut hilarious promos using the word "moment" a good 75 times, then proceed to attempt trash talk in between awkward pauses. Eli Cottonwood can chime in about him not having a moustache even when it has clearly grown in. Husky Harris can beat people down in a corner while MVP stands there in awe. Titus Oneil can make it a no sell and a win, of course. Last but not least, Alex Riley can take out his frustrations after a long day at work on Percy Watson for no other reason than him being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


LMAO. Good post.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

axl626 said:


> I've got to give credit to Riley, hopefully the only time ever as I hope he'll be released soon, but as Titus would say: If you're gonna fuck up, make it a fuck up!


lol i was about to say "i don't see how anyone deserves credit in that abomination",but i just got it.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Looked like an Inverted Death Valley Driver to me. Sean O'Haire used to call it The Widowmaker,


thanks


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

The fact that the ref's were making the calls tells you everything about the rookies. They may be impressive but they still need a vet in there to keep them going. They were all pretty lost there and it showed.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, Cody told him to make an impact and he definitely did. This will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

AdamleGM said:


> The fact that the ref's were making the calls tells you everything about the rookies. They may be impressive but they still need a vet in there to keep them going. They were all pretty lost there and it showed.


Not that I don't agree with you but the refs help make the calls in most WWE matches nowerdays.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just seen it. It was hillarious. What was Alex Riley doing? I mean, I know these guys are inexperienced and all but that was just one of the dumbest botches I've ever seen in wrestling. You don't need to know how to perform so that you don't attack the guy that is on your side. You just need to be able to follow instructions and all I can think of is that he must have mistaken him for someone else.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

I've just been laughing my ass off at the final part of the show too. Botches left, right and center and Riley laying into Watson for whatever reason.

I love the double double E.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izfYO6KvjTI


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was a complete clustefuck... looked like it was improvised


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Lol I watch the Kaval beat down segment again to try and find some more botches. I didnt really see any more that havn't been mentioned in this thred. But I did notice that the suit jacket that Titus was wearing had a massive rip in the back of it and the funny thing is, it had a rip in it when he entered the ring to start the beat down. So what, does Titus find his suits in the dumpster behind a whore house or sommet. Also Eli just fucked off halfway though the beat down and was never seen again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Riley might've been beating up Watson but a Michinoku Driver like he did is not a move you can do unassisted. Plus Watson followed Riley around when he was guiding him into position to drive him. Which means Watson was in on it...

So it must've been part of the plan. ?_?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the biggest giggles ever when it happened. Couldn't stop laughing, and got to the point where I was crying. It was one of the most unintentionally funny moments of all time. That whole segment is gonna be Botchamania ####

You could just tell that Cole and Matthews were laughing their asses off.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW... ABSOLUTELY SICK...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It just shows how well Nexus have done to get this far. Maybe they weren't given clear information on what to do


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was pathetic.. it made me laugh fpalm


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Riley might've been beating up Watson but a Michinoku Driver like he did is not a move you can do unassisted. Plus Watson followed Riley around when he was guiding him into position to drive him. Which means Watson was in on it...


God please don't try to make excuses for anyone. If it was part of the plan,then why was Percy Watson attacking Kaval beforehand? And why did he hit his finisher on Kaval afterwards? Riley was the first to fuck up period.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

My reaction was pretty much like this: 










The whole segment had FAIL written all over it. I'd LOL if next week Riley comes out with Watson on a leash and declares him as his personal bitch.

Oh and btw I think this clarifies NXT season one rookies > NXT season two rookies. "The genesis" is like the comedic version of The Nexus.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

The whole thing was just so bad.. You couldn't help but laugh.

Riley attacking his own teammate.. The referre CLEARLY and LOUDLY calling the next spot saying "Kaval time to get up, take his finish" "take his finish kaval".. Everybody standing and watching Husky Harris, and pros just standing around getting beat up by NXT members.

What a joke.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The sad thing is the comedy is completely unintentional. I bet they'd be shocked as fuck if the crowd busts out in laughter everytime they cut a promo. McGiliculty:We are the TRUE breakout Stars of the WWE! Crowd:BWAHAHAHAHA Genesis:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think this may have been the worst botch in WWE history.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Victor_J said:


> The sad thing is the comedy is completely unintentional. I bet they'd be shocked as fuck if the crowd busts out in laughter everytime they cut a promo. McGiliculty:We are the TRUE breakout Stars of the WWE! Crowd:BWAHAHAHAHA Genesis:


If McGillicutty's doing the talking, it would be more like:

"We are... The seven you see... Seven before you... Us.. We are the true breakout stars... The seven of us are the breakout stars of NXT... WWE... Us."


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> I think this may have been the worst botch in WWE history.


Not even close, look up Triple H botched pedigree on youtube for something much worse 

Or how about the Owen Hart accidently breaking Austin's neck.

Or Sid breaking his leg attempting a top rope move.

Or the entire career of Sabu.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Not even close, look up Triple H botched pedigree on youtube for something much worse
> 
> Or how about the Owen Hart accidently breaking Austin's neck.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the death of Owen Hart. I don't know if it qualifies as a botch per se, but it certainly over shadows anything you listed. 

In terms of a pure, unintentionally hilarious botches, I would assume that Riley's disdain of Watson is up there in rank. I'll watch his misguided beat down for years to come. If an angle between the two actually comes of it, I'll love it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

mistaroo said:


> If McGillicutty's doing the talking, it would be more like:
> 
> "We are... The seven you see... Seven before you... Us.. We are the true breakout stars... The seven of us are the breakout stars of NXT... WWE... Us."


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good fucking Lord, a microphone in Joe Hennig's hand is a legitimately deadly weapon.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I know I may get flamed for this but I really wish that Tazz was still commentating and the color guy on NXT for this segment alone. He would never hold back on a segment as ridiculous as this. Sure he would have destroyed their credibility but it appears they did a fine job of that on their own.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I just watched NXT and came directly onto here to see what other people made of that segment.

I'm interested to see if there is any discernible reaction to it by creative. There were a number of clear indiviudal errors that came across obviously enough on camera to be detected by even the most casual watcher.

If the hope is to make a group out of these guys, it will fail. The sum of their parts is far weaker than that of the Season 1 rookies and they have no-one of the quality of Wade Barrett to lead them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

axl626 said:


> I know I may get flamed for this but I really wish that Tazz was still commentating and the color guy on NXT for this segment alone. He would never hold back on a segment as ridiculous as this. Sure he would have destroyed their credibility but it appears they did a fine job of that on their own.


i miss taz as well... Grisham and matthews are the opposite of energetic and charasmatic


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I seriously thought at first Riley was trying to help Kaval because of him beating up on Percy.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> Just wow, Alex Riley did one hell of a botch in that clusterfuck ending by attacking Watson


I thought I was crazy and would be the only one noticing this, lmao. I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

I was a bit surprised to see Kaval win, but I'm a fan so it's all good.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Thrawn3d said:


> I seriously thought at first Riley was trying to help Kaval because of him beating up on Percy.


I thought the exact same thing. 

I would just ignore that Riley attacked Kaval after and use him attacking Showtime to just turn him face, edit the video of the attack so that Riley isn't shown beating on Kaval. Have him go on about how the other six are total dorks that have to band together to beat up one man and mention that he respects Kaval for competing as hard as he did and fighting back against six guys. I think that Riley's character is easy to adapt to be face. Just focus his verbal attacks on someone else.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

axl626 said:


> I know I may get flamed for this but I really wish that Tazz was still commentating and the color guy on NXT for this segment alone. He would never hold back on a segment as ridiculous as this. Sure he would have destroyed their credibility but it appears they did a fine job of that on their own.


Imagine if it was JBL. He tore apart angles he didn't like, like Finlay/Boogeyman. He completely buried Deuce and Domino in a sentance, and destroyed The Miz.

He'd have ripped this angle to shit, and would have made Hennig's kid's life miserable. He would have completely ripped on Lucky Cannon too, through the whole competition.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

> As Orton would say: STUPID! STUPID! ....STUPID!


this ^^

and once more ... how stupid was that ending for a decent season 2? Watson was supposedly Kaval's friend up to 2 weeks ago and suddenly he is attacking him for winning? 

STUPID!!! STUPID !!! (having Orton-like spasms)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

So stupid that WWE isn't even showing the video of it on their website. Their last clip cuts out after Hennig finishes his Genesis line.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Not even close, look up Triple H botched pedigree on youtube for something much worse
> 
> Or how about the Owen Hart accidently breaking Austin's neck.
> 
> ...



man!! that hurts me so too


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> So stupid that WWE isn't even showing the video of it on their website. Their last clip cuts out after Hennig finishes his Genesis line.


Very sensible of them, looks like they'll try to edit it for future replays to rescue the angle.

It just goes to show why, as I poited out earlier in the thread, why it's important to have experienced guys there when there are a lot of wrestlers in the ring at the same time. I've just looked up the MITB participants to illustrate this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MITB

In every MITB match so far there has been at least one, and usually several, veterans of the series of TLC matches from the Attitude Era (Edge, Christian, Matt, Jeff, Chris Benoit and Chris Jericho. Not The Dudleys though). All six guys have been in these situations and know what they're doing. Shelton Benjamin was in several for the same reason. Guys like Kane and Finlay have been around the block and know how to handle themselves when it gets chaotic and even Mark Henry, despite being a mediocre talent, has the experience from the Stable Wars.

In the beatdown on NXT there was a distinct lack of experience, the guy with the most was the one on the ground the whole time so he couldn't do a great deal. The remaining members on both sides got lost (which is understandable) and it turned into one big clusterfuck. Ultimately the blame lies with creative, they should've spent a lot more time making sure everyone knew their roles beforehand to ensure this wouldn't happen. You'd think they'd have learned their lesson after the Daniel Bryan/Justin Roberts incident but apparently not fpalm


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

It's kind of funny. On Monday I was watching the Invasion PPV, and when they had the 5 guys from each side brawling outside of the ring I thought to myself it would be funny if someone forgot who was on their teams. Then the next night on NXT I see Riley do that exact thing.

Although I am willing to bet he thought it was MVP.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

For all his terrific mic skills that all you guys slobber over, Riley sure seems to lack common sense. That was one of the most unintentionally funny segments I've ever seen in my life and Riley attacking Watson just put it over the top. They really made it a win.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

maybe it was a shoot


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Only way things could get worse for Alex Riley now is if he tweeted "Sorry about the botch on NXT..but all those black dudes look alike anyway, I thought he was MVP!". But seriously.. it seemed to me like they told the Season 2 guys to improvise a beatdown like they did with the Nexus.. but it was just poorly executed. Like someone else said in another thread, it looked like what we would've got from TNA trying to do the Nexus angle.

By the way, how much do you want to bet the WWE video guys are working feverishly to edit the footage to look like anything but a complete disaster? On Smackdown or RAW we'll get a polished Nexus-esque video package of the season 2 finale and the 'devastating' beatdown of Kaval


----------



## qbizzle (Dec 24, 2005)

Riley probably messed up, but if Percy had just stayed outside of the ring after he was thrown out, it wouldn't have looked like a big time botch. In fact, it makes sense that Riley would attack Percy if he thought Percy was going to help out Kaval. But clearly both guys had no idea what was going on, and if Percy had any improvisation skills he could have saved Riley's ass.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

All I wanna know is how long until the attack is dubber over with the Benny Hill chase theme?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah and you guys wanted that goof Alex Riley to win NXT? :lmao


----------



## Lelouch the Demon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> McGillicutty is by far the worst guy on the mic I've seen in a while.


I'll fucking drink to that. It's funny how Josh and Cole pointed out that no one was attacking Husky Harris when he slammed the shit out of Kaval. It seemed like all the pros were just standing there in awe, as Husky was just decimating Kaval.

Everyone literally stopped fighting, just to watch Husky Harris. MVP made that boot to the face look so real, I even winced a little bit. But to see Titus not sell it at all, I felt embarrassed for MVP.

Alex Riley disappointed me, I was rooting for him all along. But after that retarded shit he pulled, he needs to go back to wherever the fuck he came from. And you guys talk shit about Otunga? Otunga has NEVER botched anything close to what Riley did.

Did anyone tell Riley that the eliminated rookies were going to assault Kaval??

I honestly don't want to see any of the rookies in WWE again, it hurts too much. fpalm


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Saint 17 said:


> All I wanna know is how long until the attack is dubber over with the Benny Hill chase theme?


http://bennyhillifier.com/?id=tvic7KiT9Zc&feature=related


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> http://bennyhillifier.com/?id=tvic7KiT9Zc&feature=related


Like a glove!! :agree:

You know somethig is really screwed up when the Benny Hill theme fits to perfection.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

Video 1






Video 2 (laugh track)


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Honestly hope Riley was just hitting anything in a suit. It was downhill even from the triple threat match, it seems to be a good way to judge a wrestlers skill. They were so sloppy in the triple threat match, it's so easy, knock someone away then have time for 1on1, rinse repeat. Everytime a person tried to switch it up they botched.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, I don't think that segment will ever get old. What an awful moment in WWE.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

It's pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Cottonwood was actually smart just leaving the ring when the fight started  I don't know which one is worse, Riley attacking his own teammate or Titus completely no-selling MVP's attack like a fucking dumbass. They were visibly nervous. I mean, usually Husky lands his finisher with his back onto the opponent, now he completely squashed Kaval with his ass. It looked badass but you're supposed to protect your opponent


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I actually liked the ending. It showed how the 7 NXT losers were jealous over Kaval winning it but yea what the fuck was Alex Riley doing!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

This will forever be the most unintentionally hilarious moment in WWE history. I'm still laughing my ass off at Riley & O'Neil. It seriously just became bad when everyone couldn't even do their finishers right. Lucky Cannon didn't even hit his i guess he said "we already fucked up big time what the hell are you guys doing now?".


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Victor_J said:


> Lucky Cannon didn't even hit his i guess he said "we already fucked up big time what the hell are you guys doing now?".


Lucky was the first guy to hit his finisher - that reverse Death Valley Driver move.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

just1988 said:


> Not that I don't agree with you but the refs help make the calls in most WWE matches nowerdays.


Indeed, not just nowadays either, they play a huge role in matches. You rarely see two of them running around the ring shouting at the talent though.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Lucky was the first guy to hit his finisher - that reverse Death Valley Driver move.


Really? I must have missed that part,the only time i saw Cannon on camera after he made the first move was when they all ganged up on Kaval.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious and it made that whole "Kaval beatdown" scenario at least ten times better!!! :lmao


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

I loved it when the pro's cleared the ring of the rookies, except for Harris; and Harris is there laying into Kaval and the pro's were just stood there watching.

Matthews: ''Does somebody want to grab Husky Harris?'' :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

qbizzle said:


> Riley probably messed up, but if Percy had just stayed outside of the ring after he was thrown out, it wouldn't have looked like a big time botch. In fact, it makes sense that Riley would attack Percy if he thought Percy was going to help out Kaval. But clearly both guys had no idea what was going on, and if Percy had any improvisation skills he could have saved Riley's ass.


That would kind of ruin his apparent heel turn though. It would've looked like he had come over to help Kaval or something.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What was Riley thinking? Hilarious, but terrible at the same time. The whole thing was fucked up though.

Don't know how Kaval didn't get injured. Cannon, Husky, Titus and Riley all botched their finishers on him.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

The fact that Kaval came out of that uninjured is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I caught it on YT and maybe he was so distraught, so bitter, so angry that he lashed out at everyone. That's why he attacked Percy. Yeah that's it.


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> I caught it on YT and maybe he was so distraught, so bitter, so angry that he lashed out at everyone. That's why he attacked Percy. Yeah that's it.


lol apparantley Percy is a very understanding guy, cause he gave Riley a pass on that one. Maybe WWE is trying to push forgiveness instead of conflict? That's a good message for the kiddies. lol.


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL this made my day.

twitter.com/JoeyStyles


> Watching the end of show attack by the 5 previously eliminated NXT Rookies reinforced why most of them were eliminated to begin with. Ugh.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO! Joey Styles FTW!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> The fact that Kaval came out of that uninjured is nothing short of a miracle.


We don't know yet, any normal person could get broken ribs from Husky's finisher, and Titus O Neil nearly broke Kaval's neck


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Good point,but hopefully nothing happened to him in that horrible segment.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

And that's why Kaval won season 2.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

One of the news sites is reporting that Husky Harris was smoking a bit of hashish before the show.

How did he get away with that one? LMAO.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> One of the news sites is reporting that Husky Harris was smoking a bit of hashish before the show.
> 
> lmao. Get did he get away with that one.


Shit really? Thats him fucked then. :no:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL! I swear to god i wouldn't be shocked if everyone was smokin' some reefer before the show. But this ismost likely the dirtsheets tryin' to get some more hits.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah I don't know how they could really verify that


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Joey Styles is correct. when it comes to making a name for yourself in the WWE, especially when you're a young rookie like this just trying to get over on the youngster show, it's the big moments like this that are make it or break it. 

and they fucking broke it. all of them, really.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> Joey Styles is correct. when it comes to making a name for yourself in the WWE, especially when you're a young rookie like this just trying to get over on the youngster show, it's the big moments like this that are make it or break it.
> 
> and they fucking broke it. all of them, really.


Editing can fix it for a lasrge portion of the audience. Based on the viewing figures it's clear that a lot of the people who watch the 2 main shows don't watch NXT so if all they need to do is cut some of the botches when they replay the incident later; most people will be non the wiser.

It won't solve the underlying problem which is that many of these guys lack the experience necassary to pull off an angle like this and WWE need to learn from this but the damage can still be minimised with regards to this particular angle.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> What was Riley thinking? Hilarious, but terrible at the same time. The whole thing was fucked up though.
> 
> Don't know how Kaval didn't get injured. Cannon, Husky, Titus and Riley all botched their finishers on him.


How did Titus and Riley botch?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

King™ said:


> How did Titus and Riley botch?


LOL the real question is how did anyone not botch in that segement. Titus no sold MVP's boot,Riley attacked his own fucking teammate,and damn near everyone botched their finishers.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

King™ said:


> How did Titus and Riley botch?


Titus dropped him HARD on the back of his head and Kaval landed feet first on the weakest looking TKO I've ever seen.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Screwed up or not, the entire segment provided plenty of face-palming lulz. particularly this:






And for those who wanna watch the debacle in its entirety:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Titus dropped him HARD on the back of his head and Kaval landed feet first on the weakest looking TKO I've ever seen.


Damn, just watched it again and Titus did drop him pretty brutal, Kaval was clutching his head afterwards. Eh, I still think the TKO looked alright but Riley attacking Percy was a bigger fuck up.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah attacking Percy was one of the most stupid things I've seen in wrestling :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Yeah attacking Percy was one of the most stupid things I've seen in wrestling :lmao


I think he got him mixed up with MVP. :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something, I just went to the NXT section on WWE.com and I didn't see any mention of the attack. Maybe they're scrapping it? I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> And that's why Kaval won season 2.


Yep. He was truly the deserving winner of this botch. I mean, this batch.

Also, can I just say that Kaval is not _nearly_ as bad on the mic as most would have you believe? He held his own on the stick just fine and his voice only helps to distinguish him. 

If Riley can prove he's able to bounce back from losing NXT, then all the more power to him; it'll help express that he _is_ the real deal. As it is, though, the burden of proof, as it were, is on him and he's going to have to fight for everything he gets. Seeing him in FCW and then watching him fail to blow people away on NXT, a period of adjusting himself is probably exactly what he needs, anyway.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Clique said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, I just went to the NXT section on WWE.com and I didn't see any mention of the attack. Maybe they're scrapping it? I wouldn't blame them.


I think it's best that they just forget it ever happened.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Kaval has improved on the mic a great deal since he debuted on NXT imo,but before he was pretty bad.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

The Clique said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, I just went to the NXT section on WWE.com and I didn't see any mention of the attack. Maybe they're scrapping it? I wouldn't blame them.


Its mentioned briefly in the write up of the episode but there is no big feature about it. I don't blame them for trying to down play this as much as possible. On the basis of that I wouldn't be suprised if whatever angle was planned for them was cut or downsized. Mess ups to that degree don't exactly fill you with confidence! I can't imagine them wanting a repeat of that happening on smackdown (I'm guessing thats where they are heading).


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

that's the greatest thing i'll see all week. cheers.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


quoting for funny reasons

And more lol if they drop the angle after this.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMFAO! That comic/pic thing was the fucking shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

:lmao that is hilarious. the eli cottonwood part made me crack up


----------



## souidos (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Eyeball Nipple. That was hilarious. :agree:


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol the Alex Riley shit was the funniest part imo. "I'm gonna beat up a black guy",*beats Percy Watson's ass,while naming multiple black wrestlers* :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The only thing better than Riley's botch was Mcgillicutty's promo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Victor_J said:


> LMFAO! That comic/pic thing was the fucking shit.



that was the most hilarious ending of nxt season 2. props to the comic lol.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

THX for the comic. One of the best moments of the day.


----------



## rayne__ (Sep 2, 2010)

Riley is a botch!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Haha that comic was awesome.

They're showing the final for the first time here in England. I wonder if they'll edit out the ending...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That comic strip was so fucking funny.
:lmao
Thanks for that.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Just caught the ending here in the UK and they managed to edit out Titus O'Neil's no-sell to MVP's boot but kept in Riley beating up Watson


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Riley would get huge heat if they cut a promo on smackdown or raw, and Percy was like "dude, wtf?" and Riley was just like "SHUT THE HELL UP, ALL BLACK PEOPLE LOOK THE SAME."

racism. run with it, Riley.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

^^lmao


----------



## Kazanova (Jun 12, 2008)

did he think percy was mvp ? or is he secrely racist lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Riley obviously thinks every black guy looks the same,otherwise there's no excuse for him. I suppose we could give him a break,i mean after all it was three black guys in the ring at once! There was no way he could understand who was who.


----------



## rammsky (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the comic! Riley is really a jock, I must say. All brawns, no brains...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Victor_J said:


> Riley obviously thinks every black guy looks the same,otherwise there's no excuse for him. I suppose we could give him a break,i mean after all it was three black guys in the ring at once! There was no way he could understand who was who.


That's a weak excuse. It's pretty easy to differentiate between a guy with cornrows and a bald goofy looking guy wearing glasses. And the other guy was Mark Henry.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> That's a weak excuse. It's pretty easy to differentiate between a guy with cornrows and a bald goofy looking guy wearing glasses. And the other guy was Mark Henry.


How did you not catch the joke man?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehBlackGamer said:


> How did you not catch the joke man?


I caught the joke. I just didn't find it all that funny.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I really don't get the hype with Riley. Aside from Harris and Kaval, they all seem terrible. 

Talent right out of the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## UnsungZer0 (Nov 21, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I caught the joke. I just didn't find it all that funny.


You're right, it wasn't all that funny. Doesn't mean you had to go all "Serious f'n Business"


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


THE BEST THING EVER CREATED! ROFL:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That comic is the post/creation of the year!!! All I can say is I peed myself reading that comic and recalling the ending of NXT :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

HAHA that was great! Actually, I think Riley just didn't know what was going on. Maybe thought it was a face vs heel thing or something. Still funny though.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Some say this is the Nexsus of Smackdown.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

If it is, their first target HAS to be JTG. I'd mark for Riley just beating up black guys from now on.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

All I can say is fpalm.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

"Kaval---this isn't a swimming pool, as much as you want it to be" -Michael Mcgillicutty

All seriousness though, that had to be the funniest 30 minutes I have ever seen on television.
MM treats us to a pair of horrific, obviously fake, unemotional, goofy promos.
Than, Alex Riley takes his anger out on his friend Percy Watson.
But, Watson understands Riley's frustration at the end and ends the show with an "Oh yeah!"
Oh yeah I forgot about Titus O Neil....the man is a walking botch, but so unintentionally funny I hope he gets a contract somewhere.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

This show has proven 2 things.

Know who to attack and everyone is a spoil sport and gets even.


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hahahaha that comic is f'n hilarious man! Anyway I was talkin' to my mate about this he says apparently creative never told Riley and Hennig that there was gonna be an ambush and they just sent them down telling them to get involved. If that's true then its pretty shit (but f'n hilarious) that Riley's gettin made out as a racist hahahaha


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

It was hilarious. It's not Riley just struck Watson either. He put him in a fucking MICHINOKU DRIVER! I was laughing my arse off later just watching them working together as if it never happened. It's one thing it went down, but you'd think it would have been edited in later broadcasts. It got aired in it's live form last night in the UK. Bizarre for Riley to do what he did, and even bizarre...er for WWE to not trim that bit.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

And people complain about Otunga?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Surely theres no way he can reover from this.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would love to know what thoughts were going through Watson's mind. "What?" "Do I sell this? HEEEEELLLP!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW that comic was epic on so many different levels. I laughed my ass off! :lmao


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

There's the so-called future of the WWE that most of you have been raving about for so long.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The entire ending of NXT Season 2 was one big WTF moment.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

That comic was a win.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the cool shit you've said about my comic. It's really my pleasure just to make some people laugh and I had fun making it. And for the record, I don't think Riley is a racist; I was merely conveying what was going through many minds as they watched what I like to call "The Genesis Incident" and tried to make sense of the whole thing (ie., did he just confuse Watson for MVP in the frey?? Why the fuck did he do that??"). 

Cheers.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got around to watching NXT yesterday and I gotta say, Riley killed that ending. He definetely is smooth on the mic but way too one-dimensional in his promos. He's got a LONG way to go.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I still don't get how you can fuck up as BIG as Riley did.

It's like if when SCSA came out to save the WWF, he started stunning Taker and Kane, just to later give the stunner to the Alliance guys, and they all posed at the end like nothing happened.


----------



## HARASHIMA (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex Riley nive for fight Sheamus


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHA i cant stop laughing at the image of alex riley doing that sitting slam on his own team.

it seems this is a running theme for him too, i mean. he just doesn't perform well when he's gotta improvise


if anyone still has the episode where ely cottonwood was eliminated and then came back to rough up the remaining rookies... I remember alex riley just jumping on top of ely over and over and just making it look HORRIBLE


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

My guess is someone didn't fill him in on who he was supposed to attack. Notice how Hennig waited a while before running out there. Maybe Riley jumped the gun too fast haha. Thought it was a face vs heels situation


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fri Night Delight said:


> The amount of botches it was like watching Kofi Kingston :lmao


Or watching Morrison botch his Starship Pain as he 4 out 5 times do. fpalm


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man this was an event that will live in infamy. poor riley.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


Damn I haven't laugh that hard at something in months.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Riley needs the glasses more than Percy.
He's got bad eye sight.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple, i know its been said, and you already responded but that comic litteraly made me laugh more than i have in several weeks. i actually woke my wife up who is the other room with the door closed, and a loud ass fan blowing.

Props.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Eyeball Nipple*'s comic is like Goya's paintings of the Battle against the Mamelucks: taking horrible, devastating carnage and tragedy and making it into art.

So, does Alex Riley get jobbed out to Daniel Bryan for about three straight months as punishment?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> So, does Alex Riley get jobbed out to Daniel Bryan for about three straight months as punishment?


Knowing the current WWE product they may just give Riley a push the likes of which we've never seen. They've done stranger things.

On the off chance that this 'group' actually is a group and continues on I think it's better if they just have a small line with Watson saying "The hell, man?" and Riley just saying "My bad." It could be a funny little bit if done right and take care of the problem. But I don't think that this group should exist as they would be a carbon copy of Nexus and none of them, unless Miz joined for some reason, can carry a group.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So what's the chances Riley attacks Miz during the next Miz/Bryan segment on RAW tomorrow?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

They could just have Riley say he never liked Percy, and he took his chance when he got it. This isn't some critical stable to any major storylines going on, so nobody says that Riley has to be with these guys or has some unbreakable kayfabe bond to them.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

That wouldn't make sense though tbh,especially considering the fact that Watson was in the ring with them after they attacked Kaval. I honestly think there's no way the WWE could possibly come up with a storyline that would justify such a hellacious segment.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

No input from Pyro on the Golden One botching his career into the ground?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He wont lose his push because of a botch.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

How can you be so sure? That botch was completely horrible,i wouldn't doubt it if everyone involved in that segment were never seen on the Main Roster for a pretty long time,bar Kaval of course.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Victor_J said:


> How can you be so sure? That botch was completely horrible,i wouldn't doubt it if everyone involved in that segment were never seen on the Main Roster for a pretty long time,bar Kaval of course.


I'm a big Riley fan but there's no denying that botch. He fucked up big time, if he botched a move, that would've been passable, but to botch who you're attacking? You fucked up.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of Riley as well,but jesus christ that was just awful. It was like Riley started a chain reaction or some shit.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Vintage™ said:


> No input from Pyro on the Golden One botching his career into the ground?


I was gonna say the same thing. Pyro, thoughts? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vintage™;8808377 said:


> No input from Pyro on the Golden One botching his career into the ground?


My input was that his career died the second he was eliminated just like the other 14 losers on NXT season 1 and 2. It was a stupid botch and there's no way to defend it, but that has nothing to do with killing his career, it was gone already.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> My input was that his career died the second he was eliminated just like the other 14 losers on NXT season 1 and 2. It was a stupid botch and there's no way to defend it, but that has nothing to do with killing his career, it was gone already.


If Alex Riley is as good as you make him out to be, then he didn't need to win NXT..

I still think the guy has a future in the business.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody needs to win a competition to have a future, but the WWE isn't giving them one. That's the point. The contest is designed to pick a main eventer. They choose, then they throw the rest away in the midcard just to beef up the roster. They could use any of the losers they want, but they're not gonna do it.

He has a future if you mean as part of the roster, but never as anything important. Not as a WWE champion, not as a World champion.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, no. This is not a one-man show, as evidenced by Nexus.

This show was designed to create new stars, and it has done that. It's just a different way of calling people up. Don't even make me name all the examples (which there are A LOT of).


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He just mistook him for MVP. Everyone knows all black people look the same. Cut Riley some slack.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> My input was that his career died the second he was eliminated just like the other 14 losers on NXT season 1 and 2. It was a stupid botch and there's no way to defend it, but that has nothing to do with killing his career, it was gone already.


I never liked Riley too much, but I feel sorry for him for his botch. 

He is human, unlike some of you, so in case some of you don't know, us humans make mistakes.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Robert8512 said:


> I never liked Riley too much, but I feel sorry for him for his botch.
> 
> He is human, *unlike some of you*, so in case some of you don't know, us humans make mistakes.


You're right, unless some of us WHO ARE NOT WRESTLERS. That kind of botch ruined the storyline in terms of taking it serious. Now it is just a big damn joke. Yeap, everyone makes mistakes, but when you botch, not a single move, but a storyline, you gotta pull out a Christian Bale on that one person and tell him how it is. Done...profesionally.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Nobody needs to win a competition to have a future, but the WWE isn't giving them one. That's the point. The contest is designed to pick a main eventer. They choose, then they throw the rest away in the midcard just to beef up the roster. They could use any of the losers they want, but they're not gonna do it.
> 
> He has a future if you mean as part of the roster, but never as anything important. Not as a WWE champion, not as a World champion.


Prove it. You're so convinced your opinions are facts, so surely you have some proof that this is the case, and that everyone aside from Barrett and Kaval is doomed to midcard hell.

Because when Gabriel pins Cena clean _twice_, and Heath Slater gets clean pins on Edge, Jericho _and_ Sheamus... That says to me that they're not going to be meaningless midcard fodder.

When eight rookies are in the _Main Event of Summerslam_, that says to me that they're not simply being discarded or used solely as "Wade Barrett's personal enhancement talent". When Nexus (not Barrett, NEXUS) is referred to week in and week out as a bigger deal than even the Alliance or nWo, then that makes it pretty clear to anyone who's watching that these guys are not just fodder.

Face it Pyro, you don't _know_ how the WWE works, much as you act like you alone know the score. Your assumptions about NXT being designed solely to push ONE person fall flat when you see how _all_ of Nexus has been treated, and despite your one-man pity party for the death of A-Ri's career, you haven't got a single shred of evidence that he'll be given the same treatment as Christian.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Victor_J said:


> lol seeing as how Riley was the first guy to fuck up i wouldn't be surprised if we never saw him either. Seriously it was like everyone else was just following Riley's lead,because they didn't know what the fuck was going on. Lucky Cannon seemed to be the only person who knew what he was doing for the amount of time he was on camera anyways.


Boy are you in for a shock this monday.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder where all the Alex Riley ass bandits are right now.

All of them can gtfo, except Kaval.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nobody needs to win a competition to have a future, but the WWE isn't giving them one. That's the point. The contest is designed to pick a main eventer. They choose, then they throw the rest away in the midcard just to beef up the roster. They could use any of the losers they want, but they're not gonna do it.
> 
> He has a future if you mean as part of the roster, but never as anything important. Not as a WWE champion, not as a World champion.


Miz didn't win Tough Enough, while Morrison did. Also many divas like Michelle McCool and Maryse became top divas without winning the diva search.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I bet Riley shows up at Raw tonight.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> I bet Riley shows up at Raw tonight.


Miz better watch his back.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Flyboy78 said:


> Miz better watch his back.


:lmao


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I still wonder why he kept on slamming Watson down after he knew he was botching


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Amazing. Percy trying to pull away from him, grab the top rope while A-Ri was lifting him... lmao. It was hilarious.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> I bet Riley shows up at Raw tonight.


White cape, pointy hat style? Blasting country music?

"Screw you Zookeepaaaaaaaaaaah!" *Attacks Mark Henry*


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I bet Vince was laughing too backstage, shit is just too funny.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

RILEY DUDE is completely Bland & he can't wrestle.The guy had great mic skills even though he does tend to ape Miz.I had high hopes that he develop into a good wrestler,but he just does NOT improve.

He is TED DIBIASE VERSION 2.0 only that he has GREAT mic skills.So I wouldn't mind if WWE gives him a non-wrstling role as a MANAGER of some kind for NEXUS who talks more & wrestles less.

I DONT see a bright future for him & he certainly deserves never to be WORLD CHAMPION


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I dont consider it a big deal. It was hilarious though. they should try and make a storyline out of it, however I do not think this is really possible in the current PG era.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr.S said:


> RILEY DUDE is completely Bland & he can't wrestle.The guy had great mic skills even though he does tend to ape Miz.I had high hopes that he develop into a good wrestler,but he just does NOT improve.
> 
> He is TED DIBIASE VERSION 2.0 only that he has GREAT mic skills.So I wouldn't mind if WWE gives him a non-wrstling role as a MANAGER of some kind for NEXUS who talks more & wrestles less.
> 
> I DONT see a bright future for him & he certainly deserves never to be WORLD CHAMPION


You know, if Ted Jr had Riley's mic skills, he probably would've turned face when his movie came out and would've been a huge star right now. So maybe Riley being a Ted Jr with mic skills isn't that bad.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don_Licra said:


> You're right, unless some of us WHO ARE NOT WRESTLERS. That kind of botch ruined the storyline in terms of taking it serious. Now it is just a big damn joke. Yeap, everyone makes mistakes, but when you botch, not a single move, but a storyline, you gotta pull out a Christian Bale on that one person and tell him how it is. Done...profesionally.


Perhaps it was not a botch and Vince wanted NXT (for male wrestlers), a show that has low ratings, to end this way.

Perhaps someone who was in charge in telling the wrestlers what to do in that segment, fucked up and told Riley the wrong thing.

Perhaps heel Riley wanted to show the crowd, that he is a kayfabe traitor, attacking his teammate Percy.

In the end nobody knows what really happened, so it's stupid to say that his career is over without facts. fpalm


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i bet riley's the type of guy who crosses the street when a black person walks down the same sidewalk :lmao :lmao


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## tpc1122 (Jun 21, 2006)

I think this just proves Kaval is the only one ready to be called up to the main roster.


----------

